# Happy Valentine's Day, pictures & pressies galore! Very blessed...



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

This is going to have lots of pictures 

I got my two on 2/13. It wasn't intentional that we got Grace exactly 2 years from when we adopted Gus... just a happy accident  They are both my little Valentines 

So we had our Gotcha Day pressies from our Birthday Buddies!!

Amber (Michelle) sent Gracie her's early, and we opened that already - the cute heart harness with the beautiful tag Amber's mommy made. We get many compliments on it  It's very "Gracie" LOL

Today we got out present from Gus's Buddy! Gus's Buddy is Phoebe Trixibell (Robin - MoonDog). It was a much needed present. Gus has been kind of down lately. I'm in a bad pain flare and he gets very worried, so he is not quite himself. But he perked up when I told him he had mail 

Will post photos of Gus's gifts first.... Then we have more presents to show everyone!

Dis for me?











Paper! Paper! Paper!
(Gracie stole a present before I could catch her LOL For future pressies - you don't have to buy anything for Grace.... just mail her a box full of tissue paper. OMG She was so crazy about the paper!)









Ripping presents









Dis hab my name on it!









I's so sexy for my sweater...so sexy...yeah...









Where da paper? What? Oh... der was a toy in da paper??
Can I have da paper back? (She loves her monkey face)









THANK YOU Phoebe Trixibell!!!!!


Okay.... A few weeks ago Peppino, Babinka, and Tina (Janene), our Canadian Pumpkin friends, sent Gracie a Get Well Soon card  Gracie loves to give Peppino kisses..... We also got VALENTINES from them!! Thank you Janene  They are so cute, and you are so sweet to think of us 








​​

AND.... We feel so blessed with all our friends here on this forum!

Nickee sent us blankies! With their names on them!!!










The hair says it all... this is the kind of day we are having.









Here are our Valentine Photos 

Here is Grace's hair... I kept begging her not to shake her head LOL Braided her hair with Marj's pretty bows  Managed to get a few photos before the shake happened...then it kind of got mussed. The hair in the photo of her blanket is "the Real Gracie" LOL










Hoping everyone had a lovely Valentine's Day...and to our friends who aren't feeling well we send extra snuggles and nose kisses...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Gotcha day sweeties!! I am sure your mommy will give you a lot of kisses from all of us here. 

Tori, I LOVE these pics. What fun presents. 

Can I make a request for a video tutorial for how you do Grace's hair like that? Pretty please!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pearls Mom (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh, how cute! Hope they enjoyed their Gotcha / Valentines day.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Happy Gotcha day sweeties!! I am sure your mommy will give you a lot of kisses from all of us here.
> 
> Tori, I LOVE these pics. What fun presents.
> 
> ...


Haha! I will try.... 

They were fun... Grace is a paper-fanatic. Gus loves his sweater  He's a fashionista... totally loves clothes.



Pearls Mom said:


> Oh, how cute! Hope they enjoyed their Gotcha / Valentines day.


Thank you


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow what wonderful surprises. Happy Gotch day Gus and Gracie:wub::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What wonderful presents!!! So many wonderful friends on this forum!! Happy Valentines Day to Gus and Gracie!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Woweeeeee! Happy Gotcha Days to Grace and Gus   they sure got loved on with all the wonderful presents. I'm so glad that it brightened their day! The pics made me smile! Thanks for sharing, Tori :wub: :wub: I love Gus' sweater, btw!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awwww, I'm so glad Gus likes his sweater and his toys. Also glad Grace likes her Monkey Face! I wish the package had arrived on time though. I guess that's why they call it snail mail. Tori, I just love the Valentine photo. Your babies are blessed to have you as a Mom!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Love your babies! I got my Ceasar one year and Rocco the next because of his anxiety! Both were born in Dec. but not same day! Miss them so much! But my new Riley is a doll!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> Awwww, I'm so glad Gus likes his sweater and his toys. Also glad Grace likes her Monkey Face! I wish the package had arrived on time though. I guess that's why they call it snail mail. Tori, I just love the Valentine photo. Your babies are blessed to have you as a Mom!


Robin,

You are so sweet 

I'm glad it came late... I am slowly coming out of my pain flare and had it come a day or two ago I would not have been able to open it with them. So it worked perfect 

His sweater is so handsome. I love those colors on him  Plus it's hard to find sweaters I like in a store... usually they are too snug or too short. But this one is just perfect! And the more he wears it the more I love it.

So thank you


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Tori I Cant Say enough about these pictures. I Just Love them So Much--You could See the Happy In Every one of them. They Had A Ball**
*And Oh My They Sure looked Good.*

*Gus You were so handsome--Gracie Just As Darling as A DOLL BABY. Glad you all had fun and tori you were able to enjoy it also.*

*Happy Valentines day. to you Both From Your Pal Yogi**


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day!! I love the pictures, all the presents, and how Grace let you braid her hair!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, your post and pics made me smile. How nice that Gus and Grace got such nice presents! They deserve them and both look so darn cute! :wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What adorable piccies! I love Gracie's braids...I gotta try french braiding my fluffs hair..


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Love Love Love! So fun to watch Grace and Gus open their pressies! Now I am Blessed too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tori - Wow - a giftapalooza. :chili::chili: Thank you so much for posting those photos. I had such a good time watching them open and wear their presents, that I felt like I was there. (Tyler's also a paper thief...his favorite "toy" so at least he's not alone in it. :blink Love everything you got. Happy Gotcha Days to Grace and Gus. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Oohhh how cute!! Gus looks very handsome in his sweater, Gracie looks adorable playing with that paper!!

Your valentine pic is lovely, makes me want to kiss them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Robin,
> 
> You are so sweet
> 
> ...


Wonderful Tori! Then it's late arrival was meant to be! I was so afraid it had been lost in the mail.

We have this wonderful store in Tallahassee called Paws that sells the cutest things. I took Gus's measurements in and the owner helped me with sizing. I thought this one would look especially good on him. :wub:

I'm glad you're feeling better! Give Gus and Grace a big kiss from me!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day toGus and Grace!!! You look so handsome in your sweater Gus. And Grace you're as darling as ever!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Gus and Grace!
What wonderful presents!
I love the photo of Gus in his new sweater. He is such a model - look how his little back paw is posed! So cute!
And Grace's braids are beautiful! But I have to admit that I love the picture of her with her hair all messed up. She looks like she has just had a great time playing.
Hope you all had a fun day!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

lovely photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Great pics thanks for sharing. Awesome gifts


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Grace and Gus both have such beautiful eyes! Love all the pics and Grace's hair braids.:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day to you both!!!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy gotcha day guss and grace!! Daisy sends kisses and says grace looks very pretty while Gus is very handsome in his lovely sweater


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What lovely presents!!! SM friends are just the BEST. So kind and thoughtful.

Both Gus and Grace look adorable. Tori -- I'm praying that you're feeling better soon. I know that you MUST be miserable. Hugs to you and healing energy coming your way.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone 

Lynn -- Thank you.

The kids are restless and crazy today....  They are fighting over the fox toy...


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

They are adorable, I loved looking through the pictures! Gracie's braided hair-do is so cute, and the bows Marj made are super cute too! Glad they had a good valentines day and gotcha day.


----------

